# suche gebrauchtes BMX dirt/race



## beRgAMONt 182 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

als MTBler suche ich ein BMX mit dem ich gechillt über meine Trails düsen kann um diese mal anders kennenzulernen. Den ein oder anderen Sprung (nicht höher als 50 cm) sollte es doch aushalten.

zu mir: 180 cm, 78 Kg. 

wer zufällig sein altes BMX los werden will soll sich melden!


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (23. Dezember 2008)

falls es nicht zum Gebrauchtkauf kommt, bin ich für konkrete Vorschläge, nach welchem BMX ich mich umsehen kann, dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

würd die Suche mal in den Verkaufsthread stellen und auch mal im Bikemarkt gucken.

Wie hoch liegt dein Budget?

Für Race BMX evtl. auch mal auf www.oldschoolbmx.de schauen.


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (23. Dezember 2008)

für en neues würde ich so ca 300 Eu ausgeben... 
welche Größe wäre mir denn zu raten?
haben race BMX nur hinten Bremse?


----------



## Aceface (23. Dezember 2008)

beRgAMONt 182 schrieb:


> für en neues würde ich so ca 300 Eu ausgeben...
> welche Größe wäre mir denn zu raten?
> haben race BMX nur hinten Bremse?




Für 300  wirds aber schwierig, dann mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen oder eben noch ein bisschen was drauf legen. Im Bikemarkt gibts ein Intense Race BMX für 499 .

Bei der Größe würd ich mal sagen ein Oberrohr ab 20,75" bis 21".

BMX haben nicht zwingend nur eine Bremse, jeder fährt wie er es braucht. Die einen ganz ohne, die meisten mit einer Hinterradbremse und andere wiederum sogar mit 2 Bremsen.


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (23. Dezember 2008)

im Bikemarkt is noch ein Sunn für 300 EU, wäre das geeignet?


----------



## Aceface (23. Dezember 2008)

Puh, das übersteigt meine Race Kompetenzen und ich möchte zu dem Sunn nichts falsches sagen. Schreib dem Verkäufer doch mal ne Mail, er kann dir sicher weiterhelfen.

Generell tut´s aber auch ein "gewöhnliches" BMX mit der passenden Oberrohrlänge. Hast du mal ein Bild von deinen Trails?


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (18. Januar 2009)

bitte um kurze Meinung:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/163175/cat/5/date/1231526157

ok?


----------



## gmozi (19. Januar 2009)

Ne, nicht ok.


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (25. Februar 2009)

bin immernoch auf der Suche, 
also Ihr dürft weiterhin anbieten !


----------



## RISE (25. Februar 2009)

Angeboten wird im Verkaufsthread, hier wird wenn höchstens beraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underground opa (27. Februar 2009)

falls du ein racebike suchst würd ich mal des UMF brad race angucken http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes/UMF-Brad-Race-BMX-2009::13546.html
für den preis kann man nichts sagen denk ich


----------



## WSC_Richi (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
hab zu Hause noch ein Race-BMX stehen und wÃ¼rde es gerne verkaufen. Der Preis liegt bei rund 100â¬. Bei Interesse kannst du dich ja mal melden.
LG Richard


----------



## ChristophK (31. Mai 2012)

er wird sicherlich noch immer auf der suche sein...


----------

